# How are the feet supposed to look?



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone know how the legs/feet are supposed to be groomed? I am trying to grow Jewels hair long and I dont know if the hair grows over the legs and feet or if the long hair is part of them.







She just got back from the groomers and this is how she cut them.........

Right way or wrong??

[attachment=12004:attachment] 
[attachment=12005:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I think that Jewels looks adorable







I love her.

She really grew up...I love her hair. Beautiful


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

If you like them longer look at the girl at the top of this page. I like the way they have her trimmed.

picture of Girl
Josy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I keep Boo in a puppycut now but when he was younger & I attempted to grow his hair long,the groomer left the hair long on his legs & rounded it off on his feet so the hair was even with his toes.I let it grow to about 5 inches overall & then had it cut.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you should ask the expert " Sassy's mom"







. I can't stand long her on Sparkey's legs just because it gets dirty so fast even though it looks good. I guess I'm selfish. I do what's easy for me


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You trim around the feet in a layered manner so that the dog is not tripping on the hair. The legs/feet have longer hair on them. 

Here's my pup who needs his feet neatened up - letting the legs grow long with the rest of the body. 









Here's Mikey in somewhat-full coat as a very young dog - the legs are full and feet trimmed to neaten them.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you JMM, Mikey was simply majestic, that looks much better with the hair on the legs long. I suppose I should tell my groomer not to cut the legs anymore and just trim the feet.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Leg hair is long, then rounding the hair around the feet at the floor. It gives them
a cute paw with hair all over them.


----------

